# Mobile offset cooker for sale



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll post more pics of it when I get home.  In this picture its the one on the left.





It's a great smoker.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

A couple more pics:


----------



## Unity (Jul 31, 2007)

Silly me, I didn't know that's the meaning of "BTGG."   

--John  8) 
(Even after standing next to one at Salisbury.   )


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 1, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> A couple more pics:




How much ya asking???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 1, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=10275


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 1, 2007)

There Ya go Wittdog!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 1, 2007)

All it needs is a bigger firebox...and all I need is a 1000 and a way to get it here


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 1, 2007)

Dave: We can road trip and take my van. Shoot the lock off your wallet.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 1, 2007)

Can't do it it was made my a nonunion welder in a right to work state    :P


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 1, 2007)

True!


----------

